# Depotted Shadows and B2M at MAC Rice Village Store



## Hilly (Jul 7, 2008)

Not sure where this goes..

I went to B2M 12 depots the other day at MAC Rice Village store and they will no longer at all take depots without the metal piece. I had to really bust out the puppy eyes for them to take them. So just beware before you de-pot that this store will more than likely not take them. 

FYI..


----------



## cocodivatime (Jul 7, 2008)

thanks for the heads up.  That sucks


----------



## macedout (Jul 7, 2008)

rediculous..........shameful on their part


----------



## Hilly (Jul 7, 2008)

I know!! It's not like I can B2M the stupid metal pan. Such a bummer! Sucks because I always put my shadows in the pallet so it's a waste.


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 7, 2008)

I know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I live in the Tampa Bay, FL area and nowhere around here will take back depotted eyeshadows... only with the metal pan.

I've been looking for cheap makeup at random places but I haven't found the right size where I can fit the metal pan in a depotted MAC E/S Container... everything is either a hair too big or a hair too small  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Booooo!!


----------



## jmac68 (Jul 7, 2008)

That sucks!! That was my go to store. I have never even had them look in the bag. They would just ask how many I had.


----------



## couturesista (Jul 7, 2008)

I did a B2M on Saturday here in MD, and the M/A marked the bottom of my free shadows and said they are doing that so those pots  could not be returned for the B2M program. I don't know if that's new to you guys, but its new to me! So for now on I'll get all my B2M e/s in palette forms and just pay for the ones in the pots. I did not have the metal part and they still took them.


----------



## Hilly (Jul 8, 2008)

damn MAC..why you gotta be so stingy? lol. I think B2M is awesome..shit needs to get recycled anyways whether it was a freebie or something without the metal pan..it's all going to the same plastic melter recycling thing....


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jul 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_I did a B2M on Saturday here in MD, and the M/A marked the bottom of my free shadows and said they are doing that so those pots  could not be returned for the B2M program. I don't know if that's new to you guys, but its new to me! So for now on I'll get all my B2M e/s in palette forms and just pay for the ones in the pots. I did not have the metal part and they still took them._

 
Really? My MAC counter always marks my free lipsticks, but they said that was so people couldn't try to return them, essentially so they could easily recognize a B2M lipstick. I don't see why you can't bring them back in to recycle... it needs to be done anyway, so why not?


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_damn MAC..why you gotta be so stingy? lol. I think B2M is awesome..shit needs to get recycled anyways whether it was a freebie or something without the metal pan..it's all going to the same plastic melter recycling thing...._

 
Exactly what I say!! Who cares if the stupid metal pan is in or not!! lol


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 8, 2008)

*DAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Lizzie (Jul 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clwkerric* 

 
_I've been looking for cheap makeup at random places but I haven't found the right size where I can fit the metal pan in a depotted MAC E/S Container... everything is either a hair too big or a hair too small  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Booooo!!_

 
You can get metal pans that are MAC sized online for super cheap.


----------



## liv (Jul 8, 2008)

That's ridiculous, considering you can't B2M the Pro Pans.


----------



## rbella (Jul 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_damn MAC..why you gotta be so stingy? lol. I think B2M is awesome..shit needs to get recycled anyways whether it was a freebie or something without the metal pan..it's all going to the same plastic melter recycling thing...._

 
OMG!! I just friggin' depotted about 15 shadows!!!  I hate that store sometimes....However, it is better than the one in the Galleria.  

I don't understand why MAC has a recycling program that is supposed to make me be happy about their contributions to the environment when they get stingy with shit like this.


----------



## Lip_gloss_whore (Jul 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_I did a B2M on Saturday here in MD, and the M/A marked the bottom of my free shadows and said they are doing that so those pots could not be returned for the B2M program. I don't know if that's new to you guys, but its new to me! So for now on I'll get all my B2M e/s in palette forms and just pay for the ones in the pots. I did not have the metal part and they still took them._

 
What store did you go to I have several things to take in......


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Jul 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_Not sure where this goes..

I went to B2M 12 depots the other day at MAC Rice Village store and they will no longer at all take depots without the metal piece. I had to really bust out the puppy eyes for them to take them. So just beware before you de-pot that this store will more than likely not take them. 

FYI.._

 

Thanks for the heads up...a friend of mine is the manager over there...I'm gonna have to ask some questions, lol.  

FYI, I asked the MA at the Willowbrook MAcy's MAC counter about this and she said they really shouldn't take them back but they really don't check.  I haven't started depotting yet but that's exactly where I'm going when I do...HTH


----------



## cocodivatime (Jul 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FiestyFemme* 

 
_Really? My MAC counter always marks my free lipsticks, but they said that was so people couldn't try to return them, essentially so they could easily recognize a B2M lipstick. I don't see why you can't bring them back in to recycle... it needs to be done anyway, so why not?_

 

Hmm.  I've never had them mark any of my lipsticks or e/s when I get them from Back 2 mAC


----------



## Hilly (Jul 8, 2008)

i've never had them mark things sample or b2m, but I have recieved marked things when I have bought them from other specktra members. It doesn't bother me or anything.


----------



## bellezzadolce (Jul 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_I know!! It's not like I can B2M the stupid metal pan. Such a bummer! Sucks because I always put my shadows in the pallet so it's a waste._

 
Actually the metal pans *can* be used for B2M.  That's why we are technically not suppose to take them back w/o the silver pan. There are some who purchase items in palette form only so that way they are able to participate in the B2M program.


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellezzadolce* 

 
_Actually the metal pans *can* be used for B2M.  That's why we are technically not suppose to take them back w/o the silver pan. There are some who purchase items in palette form only so that way they are able to participate in the B2M program._

 

Wouldn't you be able to tell the difference though?  The palette shadows will have the Mac label on the back, whereas if you depotted yourself it would probably just have some homemade label on the back of it.


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_I did a B2M on Saturday here in MD, and the M/A marked the bottom of my free shadows and said they are doing that so those pots could not be returned for the B2M program. I don't know if that's new to you guys, but its new to me! So for now on I'll get all my B2M e/s in palette forms and just pay for the ones in the pots. I did not have the metal part and they still took them._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FiestyFemme* 

 
_Really? My MAC counter always marks my free lipsticks, but they said that was so people couldn't try to return them, essentially so they could easily recognize a B2M lipstick. I don't see why you can't bring them back in to recycle... it needs to be done anyway, so why not?_

 
they are marked so that people can't return or exchange them, not so that they can't b2m them later on.  the freebies you get from b2m CAN be b2m themselves.


----------



## Hilly (Jul 9, 2008)

Is Macy's more lenient with taking depots?


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Jul 9, 2008)

I don't know if it's a Macy's thing or a cool MA at the counter thing....I can def go there this weekend and report back...I'll let ya kno...


----------



## FrazzledOne (Jul 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_Is Macy's more lenient with taking depots?_

 

My Macy's is, (Pittsburgh) but it has been about 6 months since I did a B2M so I don't know if they changed policy or not


----------



## MAC_mallory (Jul 9, 2008)

this is getting ridiculous =/


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lizzie* 

 
_You can get metal pans that are MAC sized online for super cheap. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Thanks!! I tried looking a while ago and I couldn't find any... maybe I didn't search with the correct words or something. I'll have to go check it out again.


----------



## mommymac (Jul 10, 2008)

Awlllllllllllllllllllllll Man that stinks, cause that's the store I usually take my stuff back to
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I try to avoid the Galleria, the MA's are so rude and overly busy, but not so much.


----------



## giggles1972 (Jul 12, 2008)

damn it....i just attempted my first depot and it came out great so i ended up doing a half dozen pots!!! i soooo hope they let me b2m them without any problems.


----------



## pink.cupcake (Jul 13, 2008)

Two different MA's at the counter on Macy's in Sugarland told me they take them depotted...


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Jul 13, 2008)

I hate that some stores/counters take them without pans. It should be the same across the board!


----------



## couturesista (Jul 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lip_gloss_whore* 

 
_What store did you go to I have several things to take in......_

 
Sorry for the late reply, I went to Columbia. I called the store to confirm what the M/A told me and true enough you can't B2M a B2M item, at least @ Columbia. HTH


----------



## NatalieMT (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm glad the MAs at my local counter like me as I never seem to have any problems, they will take back pretty much anything depotted or not. I can only get free lipsticks here but they never mark them, they just take them out of the boxes. I guess that means I can still B2M the empty lipstick when it's done with though.


----------



## Paramnesia (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh that sucks, I'm gunna check the counters/stores here first before I depot my shadows... it would be so much easier if they were depotted. Though doesn't really bother me, we can only B2M for lipsticks and I'm allergic to most lip products yay lol.


----------



## roselyn112 (Jul 30, 2008)

I was just wondering about this today...this really sucks if its true at NYC stores.


----------



## jmac68 (Aug 2, 2008)

I went to the Rice Village store today and they took my shadow and blush depots with no problems. I B2M hauled on 7 of the Starflash shadows. They said someone came in before me and B2M for 17 items!


----------



## Jemma28 (Aug 2, 2008)

I B2M last week at Rice Village and they took all of my depotted shadows w/out the pans.  I also picked up a new shadow as my B2M item and they didn't mark it.  I just bought all of the Starflash collection plus 6 more eyeshadows so I will be taking in 18 next week.  I will report back if they give me a problem.


----------



## Care (Aug 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_I did a B2M on Saturday here in MD, and the M/A marked the bottom of my free shadows and said they are doing that so those pots  could not be returned for the B2M program. I don't know if that's new to you guys, but its new to me! So for now on I'll get all my B2M e/s in palette forms and just pay for the ones in the pots. I did not have the metal part and they still took them._

 
when I B2M'ed my MA did the same thing.  However when I depot, I also take off the original sticker from the bottom (the part they put the marker on) so you can still return the pots


----------



## glamdoll (Aug 3, 2008)

Yeah we are checking now, and we we're told not to take them back w/o the metal in it.


----------



## ebonyannette (Aug 3, 2008)

The lady at my MAC store just told me this I thought she was lying! ha ha! 
That does suck for MAC I guess they dont care as much about the environment anymore, it seems like they are trying to discourage you from using B2M. I been using MAC for years and barely made a dent in my favorite shadows!
I havent came to the end of a blush or eyeshadow. This makes me so mad, its like they shouldnt have started and gotten people used to it. Why cant they accept the plastic AND the metal pans. If you think about it if you depot and bring back the plastic it will be a while before you get to the bottom of a metal pan.


----------



## Hilly (Aug 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jmac68* 

 
_I went to the Rice Village store today and they took my shadow and blush depots with no problems. I B2M hauled on 7 of the Starflash shadows. They said someone came in before me and B2M for 17 items!_

 
Do you remember what time of day or day you went? haha..i want to go to that person! I went on Friday and I asked and they said no. I am dying o depot...


----------



## KikiB (Aug 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ebonyannette* 

 
_The lady at my MAC store just told me this I thought she was lying! ha ha! 
That does suck for MAC I guess they dont care as much about the environment anymore, it seems like they are trying to discourage you from using B2M. I been using MAC for years and barely made a dent in my favorite shadows!
I havent came to the end of a blush or eyeshadow. This makes me so mad, its like they shouldnt have started and gotten people used to it. Why cant they accept the plastic AND the metal pans. If you think about it if you depot and bring back the plastic it will be a while before you get to the bottom of a metal pan._

 
Well depotting is almost like cheating the system-the intention is to bring back 6 finished or empty products and get a new one-not to buy 823572395 shadows, take them out of the pots, and return the pots to get free guys. While I can understand about keeping it nice and neat by having your shadows in the palettes, you can just buy a palette and then Pro Pans. The point isn't to buy the pot form and then pop the pan out and into a palette-it's to return it when it is done.


----------



## meanjeanster (Aug 4, 2008)

MAC in Hawaii at Ala Moana didn't take my depotted shadows either.  Pissed me off.  I don't know about the other MAC in the other mall but yeah...it's not like I got those shadows for free.    The girl was like Oh we don't accept B2M for depotted shadows, u want me to throw them away?  And i told her no it's ok i'll keep them.  

UGH.  Stingy


----------



## glamdoll (Aug 4, 2008)

I dont think its being stingy at all. It makes sense, specially because we do B2M pro pans. 

When you finish an item, you are allowed to return 6 empty packages, in their entirety (sp?), for that you get a free item. You cant return half the package and expect the free item.

Dude, it could be worse, it could be like all the other brands that dont give you anything for any amount of packages, at leas the program, exist. It has nothing to do with being stingy or not caring about the enviroment.

In my opinion I thought it was common sense that you return it complete.


----------



## meanjeanster (Aug 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glamdoll* 

 
_I dont think its being stingy at all. It makes sense, specially because we do B2M pro pans. 

When you finish an item, you are allowed to return 6 empty packages, in their entirety (sp?), for that you get a free item. You cant return half the package and expect the free item.

Dude, it could be worse, it could be like all the other brands that dont give you anything for any amount of packages, at leas the program, exist. It has nothing to do with being stingy or not caring about the enviroment.

In my opinion I thought it was common sense that you return it complete.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i can't deny you have a point but when I go to that store and drop literally 200 or more every other week and sometimes more frequently for work, you'd think they wouldn't be so tight with me concerning B2M.  It's fine, I don't have hurt feelings but I'll just go there to sample makeup and buy my Mac Cosmetics from MacPro.com!


----------



## Jemma28 (Aug 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_Well depotting is almost like cheating the system-the intention is to bring back 6 finished or empty products and get a new one-not to buy 823572395 shadows, take them out of the pots, and return the pots to get free guys. While I can understand about keeping it nice and neat by having your shadows in the palettes, you can just buy a palette and then Pro Pans. The point isn't to buy the pot form and then pop the pan out and into a palette-it's to return it when it is done._

 
I can understand your point but what about when the new collections come out?  Those aren't offered in the pro pan form (are they?) and I dont want 12 little eye shadow containers all over my counter top.  I'd rather put them into a pallet.


----------



## bellezzadolce (Aug 7, 2008)

This was one of the topics in a recent conference call for my region, (southeast) and we were told that items should be in the same condition as it was purchased (sorry no depotted items), and that we can only do 24 pieces (4 items) per customer per day.

You guys have to also keep in mind that the Artists don't make the rules, we just follow directions given to us from our managers and trainers.


----------



## zabbazooey (Aug 7, 2008)

I  know they have empty eyeshadow pans at ecrater.com that fit exactly into MAC pots...and they are only $3.75 for 6 I think


----------



## rbella (Aug 9, 2008)

Today I went to the Rice Village store and they told me that they could accept the actual metal pans (they sell them there) once they are empty, but not a depotted pot.  That just seems like a huge waste.  So, I can bring a tiny ass metal pan in to B2M, but not an empty pot without a silver insert.  Stupid.


----------



## doll.face (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_I did a B2M on Saturday here in MD, and the M/A marked the bottom of my free shadows and said they are doing that so those pots could not be returned for the B2M program. I don't know if that's new to you guys, but its new to me! So for now on I'll get all my B2M e/s in palette forms and just pay for the ones in the pots. I did not have the metal part and they still took them._

 
Are you sure they meant so you couldn't return them? I'm guessing the marked the sticker. If they did, you could always take it off.


----------



## doll.face (Aug 30, 2008)

I did B2M at a Macys counter here in Brooklyn and had no problem. Same with the store at Montague. They don't mark my items at Montague (I hope I'm spelling that right, haha) but they did at Macys.


----------



## babyyygirleee (Dec 8, 2008)

*Question*

This has prolly been answered but i cannot find it.

Once, i get an item from "b2m" can i exchange it for another product if i suddenly change my mind?


----------



## lsperry (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: Question*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *babyyygirleee* 

 
_This has prolly been answered but i cannot find it.

Once, i get an item from "b2m" can i exchange it for another product if i suddenly change my mind?_

 
The MA where I B2M told me no, I could not exchange for something else since it's a freebie. E.g., can I exchange it for an es? No.


----------



## lara (Dec 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_Well depotting is almost like cheating the system-the intention is to bring back 6 finished or empty products and get a new one-not to buy 823572395 shadows, take them out of the pots, and return the pots to get free guys. While I can understand about keeping it nice and neat by having your shadows in the palettes, you can just buy a palette and then Pro Pans. The point isn't to buy the pot form and then pop the pan out and into a palette-it's to return it when it is done._

 
How can it be cheating the system when the end result is the same? The only difference is that in one scenario there's anywhere from a month to a decade between purchase and B2M; the other time period is just greatly reduced.


----------



## airplane_girl (Dec 9, 2008)

^^^ I agree 
some of us don't have a choice but to buy e/s in pots because the le are only available that way. or for those who don't have fs stores to buy e/s in the pan.


----------



## joshari (Dec 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clwkerric* 

 
_I know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I live in the Tampa Bay, FL area and nowhere around here will take back depotted eyeshadows... only with the metal pan.

I've been looking for cheap makeup at random places but I haven't found the right size where I can fit the metal pan in a depotted MAC E/S Container... everything is either a hair too big or a hair too small  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Booooo!!_

 
You can always order the metal pans seperately from places like Coastal Scents and Stars Makeup Haven.  I just ordered 50 pans from Stars Makeup Haven and with shipping to Canada and the exchange rate, I paid $27.00 so it wasn't bad at all.


----------



## anita22 (Dec 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_How can it be cheating the system when the end result is the same? The only difference is that in one scenario there's anywhere from a month to a decade between purchase and B2M; the other time period is just greatly reduced._

 
You've answered your own question - time is the key factor. I'm not an accountant or anything, but I think from the financial perspective of a company there is a big difference between giving away a free item now and giving it away in 10 years time, in the form of an opportunity cost (since they could invest the cost of goods elsewhere for a return). Multiply that cost by however many thousands of B2M freebies are given out every day around the globe to those who are  B2M'ing "early", and that's a lot of cash.

However this doesn't change my opinion that people should still be allowed to depot and return


----------

